# Fluval fx6 on a 55 gallon?



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

On a 55g, an fx6 would probably have enough flow to look like a hottub. I would look at maybe an API xp-m or l. Possibly a fluval 306 or 406. Fx6's move a lot of water, unless you are planning on running a bunch of inline accessories it's way to much filter. I run an FX5 on my 150g tank, and I still throttle it back some.


----------



## Unlimited16 (Feb 21, 2016)

There is no way to control the flow output? I like how the fx6 purges the air in the system every 12 hours, I don't see the fluval 406 doing this, or is it really that important? I have not seen any reports about the fx6 leaking either.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

You are talking about a filter designed for a flow rate of 500+ gallons per hour. That's a 10 time per hour turnover rate on a 55g. Think about this, You can empty a 55g in under 6 minutes, faster than your tap can fill it. You can turn down the flow with valves, but why waste all that capacity when you don't need it. It's also upwards of $350. By design most canister filters purge air constantly. 
I would look at smaller alternatives. I would look for filters rated at 150-200 gph range. Fluval, Ehiem, Api all have good reputations. Sunsun is cheaper still, but I have heard hit and miss stories about them.


----------

